# Woohoooo!



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

i researched but being a newb i still messed up. i wanted a bike for dj/and light trail action so i ordered an 09' p.1 all mountain from my lbs. well, after researching more i realized i made the wrong bike choice for the type of riding i want to do and needed something more durable and it costs more to upgrade than just pay for it up front on the new bike. i called my lbs today and bought the bike i was lookin for. hopefully its up to taking a good thrashing? an 09' p.1:thumbsup:


----------



## Joseay (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahhh, good choice. The p.1 is a much better bike than the p bike AM version IMO. Not mentioning that it looks way better as well.

I had the same dilemma a few weeks ago. I thought about getting the specialized p.1, but instead I went with a Gary Fisher Mullet 09. The Mullet is a bit on the heavy side but I couldn't be happier with my purchase.

Let us know how much you enjoy your new bike.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I have one... although it is far from stock at this point. I basically got the bike for the frame. It is awesome, handles DJ really well, not to bad on the DS/4x track and it tears up some urban.

Good choice


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks, it should be here tomorrow and im gonna pick it up thursday. i will take some real pics and post em up when i get it home :thumbsup:


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

im definitely excited about it. i heard a lot of good things about the frame and had to jump on it. its only gonna cost me 350 more than the all mountain would have and it does look good :thumbsup:


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

i thought about getting the mullet but my local bike shop doesn't carry fisher bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

The shop I work at carries Fisher and I'm personally not a fan of the geometry of the Mullet. Feels more like a mountain bike with a slightly lower top tube geometry. If it is the Mullet you are looking for, just see if there is a Fisher dealer in your area. 
I always recommend that you ride it before you buy it though. At least get a feel of the bikes you are looking at. I hate it when people come into the shop and say "I read on the internet that..." People have different opinions and the internet isn't the most reliable source for information. It gives you an idea, but the bike should be suited for you.


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

whats the weight difference between the mullet and the p.1? how much does the 2009 p.1 weigh compared to a descent x/c hardtail with front suspension? :thumbsup:


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

AIRADDICT said:


> whats the weight difference between the mullet and the p.1? how much does the 2009 p.1 weigh compared to a descent x/c hardtail with front suspension? :thumbsup:


research=instant on the internet..... either way, someones gonna hafta look it up..


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

i searched till my newb fingers bled but found nada? anybody know?


----------



## Joseay (Jan 8, 2009)

I have the 09 Mullet (not SS), when I get home I will try and estimate how much it weighs (which really doesn't help at all, lol). If I had to guess, I would say that the p.1 weighs less.


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

Joseay said:


> I have the 09 Mullet (not SS), when I get home I will try and estimate how much it weighs (which really doesn't help at all, lol). If I had to guess, I would say that the p.1 weighs less.


If you wouldn't mind, could you post up a picture of your bike, or tell me how you think the color and decals look? It would be a huge help for me. Thanks.


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

i have to pick it up at the lbs either tomorrow or thursday then i will post some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

i though you meant me. im gonna post up some p1 mugshots anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

AIRADDICT said:


> i though you meant me. im gonna post up some p1 mugshots anyway :thumbsup:


Can't go wrong with pics  'Gratz on your new bike!


----------



## Joseay (Jan 8, 2009)

I will get an exact weight tomorrow sometime. In the meantime here are a few thumbs you can resize to take a better look.

As for the decals, I like the way they look. Every time someone sees it I notice they look at the decals first. They're not extravagant, but different and a bit creative. Gary did a nice job with this one.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

That's a sharp lookin' bike, Joeasy. Of course, I've always been partial to GFs


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

just got back from taking the 09' p1 on its maiden voyage of just riding then trying to bunnyhop evrything in my neighborhood. the frame geometry is awesome and the components seem descent. im gonna post some pics of the new rig this evening. later, i'm tired and about to hurl


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

finally a pic not from the specialized website :thumbsup:


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

Very beautiful bike!!! ditch the front brake and loose the reflectors and you sir are SET!!! lower the seat before you try stuff... they hurt when they are that high.... 
But again very sexy!


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

I gots an 08 P3 it is about 35lbs, the 08 P1 was around 37. Anyway, nice paint on that 09, but I am not sure I would ditch the front brake. I never use my front brake when DJ'ing, but I do urban sprinting, curbs and some jumps by my house in a full out run for cardio now and then. Its nice to have that front brake when approaching an intersection at full speed and a car pulls out. If DJ only and relaxed cruising on the streets, then yeah, maybe take off the front brake.


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

Choncey said:


> Very beautiful bike!!! ditch the front brake and loose the reflectors and you sir are SET!!! lower the seat before you try stuff... they hurt when they are that high....
> But again very sexy!


thanks man. the whole bike is really solid and the geometry is great :thumbsup:


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

Plats said:


> I gots an 08 P3 it is about 35lbs, the *08 P1 was around 37*. Anyway, nice paint on that 09, but I am not sure I would ditch the front brake. I never use my front brake when DJ'ing, but I do urban sprinting, curbs and some jumps by my house in a full out run for cardio now and then. Its nice to have that front brake when approaching an intersection at full speed and a car pulls out. If DJ only and relaxed cruising on the streets, then yeah, maybe take off the front brake.


I really, really doubt this statement, seeing how my stock '08 P2 cromo weighed in at 35 pounds. The P.1 is realistically somewhere around 34 pounds. And yeah, I wouldn't ditch the front brake either. I use it all the time out on the trails. I run my cable through the steerer tube to keep it somewhat out of the way


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jawdrop on hardtail said:


> I really, really doubt this statement, seeing how my stock '08 P2 cromo weighed in at 35 pounds. The P.1 is realistically somewhere around 34 pounds. And yeah, I wouldn't ditch the front brake either. I use it all the time out on the trails. I run my cable through the steerer tube to keep it somewhat out of the way


The p bikes are pigs, and I hate their geo, I wouldn't doubt the p.1's 37lbs weight at all.

Heck my bike has rather light but sturdy parts all around and weighs 31.8lbs.


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

snaky69 said:


> The p bikes are pigs, and I hate their geo, I wouldn't doubt the p.1's 37lbs weight at all.
> 
> Heck my bike has rather light but sturdy parts all around and weighs 31.8lbs.


Well, its a good first dirt jumper / urban bike that is widely available and has that marketing bling. After riding mine for 8 months, yes I do wish it was a bit lighter, etc, etc. But, all in all it is a good bike, and better than no bike, so I enjoy it for now. I would love a Blk Mkt Mob or somethin like that, but it just sounds too expensive for a full parts build. Plus, I have seen some real badasses jumping here locally on P bikes, so they couldn't suck that much.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

snaky the 09 p bikes have totally redone geo, supposedly a ton better.


----------



## AIRADDICT (Jan 29, 2009)

the bike really feels like a big bmx to me


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

sweet bike love the new chainring and colour i have the '08 and its fantastic only fault is the low bottom bracket (keeps hitting stuff off road etc) and cheep brakes. (i fixed the brakes but cant change the geo)


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

spzero said:


> sweet bike love the new chainring and colour i have the '08 and its fantastic only fault is the low bottom bracket (keeps hitting stuff off road etc) and cheep brakes. (i fixed the brakes but cant change the geo)


I have the 08 also but have NEVER had a single issue with the bottom bracket being to low for anything. Not a single time. What kind of stuff do you hit it on?? I'm running a 26t ring in the front, so maybe that helps but even with the stock 34t I still didn't have any problems...


----------

